# Specialized turbo fsr Revelation 2018 fork setup



## bhlerman (Aug 19, 2009)

Anyone have suggestion for fork setup for the Rock Shock 2018 Revelation. I weight 150#


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

I think that fork has the motion control cartridge like my yari? I weigh same as you.
I changed the fluid to the lightest I could find (Red Line extra light) & I removed all the bottom tokens. Helped at least 25/30% on the compression side for me.


----------



## comtn (Jan 23, 2018)

There is an upgrade cartridge available to make it a pike for about 300. I took the more aggressive approach and ordered a lyrik 160 since I plan to go to the park a few times per year when it gets hot in town and want a good fork to take the chop and limit feedback to the hands. I won't hit the black runs I did with my demo but moderate blues should be fine. I added a token and went with less air pressure and the initial stroke isn't too bad.


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

kneecap said:


> I think that fork has the motion control cartridge like my yari? I weigh same as you.
> I changed the fluid to the lightest I could find (Red Line extra light) & I removed all the bottom tokens. Helped at least 25/30% on the compression side for me.


I replaced the oil with RedLine "Like water" and my husband used the Extra Light. Super easy to do and really does help. At 150 I would say try the extra light.


----------

